# Will my old rig be ok for Xubuntu?



## MohawkAngel (Jan 14, 2011)

Intel Celeron (256k:cache) (100mhz:FSB) 1.2 gig

640megs PC133 with shared onboard video of 8-16-32-64 megs

Onboard sound and lan

20.1 gigs Caviar IDE-100

Matshita CD-RW from an Apple PowerMac G4

Samsung floppy 1.44 meg

Tried Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 and I experienced too much lag. CPU always at 100% and memory 40%. 
Heard Xubuntu is for old rigs.

Thank you guys for a quick answer because I am on it right now and it sucks. Would install Xubuntu before tonight if its ok.


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2011)

Lord yes. It'll run very well at that. I used xubuntu daily for some time at a much slower rig (Celeron 600Mhz and 256MB RAM).


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 14, 2011)

What is the maximum onboard video shared memory I could go with the 640 megs and is there any way to install Windows XP games on it like some old Half life and stuff like that ?


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2011)

I would go for as low as possible. No need for a lot on a simple desktop environment.

And for running windows things there is Wine. It's pretty easy to work with. Not all things work from start though, you might have to tinker quite a bit before it works.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2011)

32 is the max, it will eat up too much mem otherwise


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 15, 2011)

what onboard video is it? and tbh... for windows games i'd probably just dual boot with win2000 or 98se, although you'd be fine with xp.

btw an older game you should try out on it would be Descent 3, half life is a good choice too!

edit, is this the spare parts comp you posted about a while back?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 15, 2011)

@ Bruce
Yes it was. Its rolling fine now and going on the web but with a 100% cpu useage always. 
Onboard SIS Video


----------



## silkstone (Jan 15, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> @ Bruce
> Yes it was. Its rolling fine now and going on the web but with a 100% cpu useage always.
> Onboard SIS Video



Check your active processes to see which are eating all the cpu time.
You shouldn't be at 100% cpu when just browsing the web or whatnot.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 15, 2011)

Ill look for it another time i erased win xp pro and installed xubuntu now


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 15, 2011)

Works fine  Testing it now and love the features its fully loaded and even xirc in it


----------

